# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Thế giới bánh Pháp giữa Sài Gòn - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cửa hàng bánh Paris Baguette*
> 
> _Số 1 Cao Thắng, Q.3, TP. HCM.
> 
> Giá các món bánh từ 13.000 – 45.000 đồng. Riêng bánh kem hay tiramisu ổ lớn có giá từ 200.000 đồng._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cửa hàng bánh Paris Baguette_


*Nếu ai từng thưởng thức các loại bánh ngọt của kinh đô thời trang thế giới sẽ không thể quên hương thơm, vị đậm đà, ngọt tan mềm trên đầu lưỡi khiến dù đã “no cành bụng” vẫn không thể dừng lại.*


Không khó để thưởng thức bánh Pháp ở Sài Gòn. Có thể là ở các quán cà phê phong cách Pháp, những thương hiệu bánh Pháp nổi tiếng như Tous les jours, Onoré, La Dorée… thế nhưng tại Paris Baguette, bạn sẽ có những trải nghiệm lý thú với món bánh này.

Tạo lạc ngay góc ngã tư Cao Thắng, Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Paris Baguette khiến người đi đường không thể không ngoái nhìn với vẻ ngoài sang trọng và tinh tế. Đẩy cửa vào bên trong, cả một thế giới bánh ngọt, bánh mặn, bánh truyền thống, đặc sản của các miền của Pháp sẽ khiến bạn choáng ngợp. Đó là hương thơm, màu sắc, hình dáng các khúc biến tấu của Baguette như baguette trắng, baguette đen, baguette với hạt hướng dương, hạt bí, với ngũ cốc, cereal, nho khô… có lớp da màu nâu đậm nhạt, với chiếc vỏ thừng xoắn đẹp như một tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Đó còn là màu vàng sậm ngon mắt của các loại bánh được cả thế giới biết đến như épi, flûtes, fougasse; là sự quyến rũ đến khó cưỡng của các loại bánh Viennoiseries truyền thống như croissant, pain au chocolat, chausson aux pommes…

Nhắm vào các đối tuợng khách bận rộn, tranh thủ tạt ngang "tậu" cho mình bữa ăn vội trên đường đi làm, đi học, song nếu bạn cần một nơi để vừa nhẩn nha thưởng thức bánh, vừa trò chuyện với bạn bè hay cần địa điểm cho một cuộc gặp mặt thân thiện, ít tốn chi phí thì lầu 2 của cửa hàng là nơi bạn không nên bỏ qua với không gian đậm chất Pháp gồm tháp Eiffel, những tòa nhà cao tầng, màu xanh ngan ngát của bầu trời hoà trong những bài ca Pháp lãng mạn.

Trong không gian ấy, bạn sẽ cảm nhận vị ngòn ngọt của đường, bùi bùi của bột, vị bơ và mịn màng phômai, đôi khi có một chút chocolate đăng đắng, hoặc vị trái cây thanh thanh hay giòn rụm của một loại hạt nào đó trong từng miếng cắn.

Nếu không thích phòng lạnh, bạn có thể chọn không gian mở với những bộ bàn ghế kê dọc lan can hướng đường Cao Thắng, đón không khí yên lành của Sài Gòn vừa tỉnh giấc sau một đêm vào bưổi sáng hay ngắm dòng xe đông đúc, tìm lại cái tôi riêng của mình.

*Thế giới bánh Pháp quyến rũ:*























Các Idol như Phương Anh, Đăng Khoa và Trung Quân cũng mê bánh Pháp



Ngoài các loại bánh, đến đây, bạn có thể gọi thêm nước ngọt hay cà phê để cuộc trò chuyện thêm rôm rả.



> *Cửa hàng bánh Paris Baguette*
> 
> _Số 1 Cao Thắng, Q.3, TP. HCM.
> 
> Giá các món bánh từ 13.000 – 45.000 đồng. Riêng bánh kem hay tiramisu ổ lớn có giá từ 200.000 đồng._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cửa hàng bánh Paris Baguette_



Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

bánh Pháp thì nổi tiếng rồi
Nhìn đơn giản mà đẹp :X

----------


## Amp21

Chà mấy chiếc bánh nhìn tinh tế quá

----------

